# Have you ever stretched the truth about a kids age....



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 25, 2011)

so they could get into a theme park for free?

I never have, but my daughters only 5, so i never had to...the few places i like are free for kids 5 and under or not free at all.....and since she turns 6 in November...I was wondering how tug feels about this?

I'm on the fence....like, it seems like a white lie to me...it's definitely a lie...But as long as i'm not saying a 10yr old is 5 it doesn't seem like a major thing...


----------



## akp (Jun 25, 2011)

*Here would be my question?*

Even if it works, what lesson is your kid taking from it?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 25, 2011)

*Let Your Conscience Be Your Guide.*




Ridewithme38 said:


> so they could get into a theme park for free?
> 
> I never have, but my daughters only 5, so i never had to...the few places i like are free for kids 5 and under or not free at all.....and since she turns 6 in November...I was wondering how tug feels about this?
> 
> I'm on the fence....like, it seems like a white lie to me...it's definitely a lie...But as long as i'm not saying a 10yr old is 5 it doesn't seem like a major thing...


You might get away with it & you might not. 

But even if you get away with it successfully, you'll still know you fibbed. 

Honesty might cost you a little something.  

So what?  

Honesty is priceless.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Honesty is priceless.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




As is a clear conscience and teaching your daughter the value of the truth. Believe me, it is worth more than $40.

elaine


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2011)

In isolation, its not a big thing and I'm sure that there are plenty who do.
But think about the big picture for a moment...

If a heck of a lot of folks did it (more so than now)... or say a lot of 52-yr olds said they were 55 to get a discount at the pizza buffet... merchants would raise prices to keep up revenues, and the rest of us would be subsidizing 6-yr old's and 52-yr old's everywhere.

At the same time, your daughter will learn that its okay to lie to get something she wants.
"Dad, I'm only going to the library to study." -- not.

Individually, it may be but a trifle, but trifles add up. Its a slippery slope, dude.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2011)

Its a slippery slope.  Think of what you'd be teaching your daughter.  You'd be teaching her that it is ok to lie about things if it was to your advantage.  Its not a "white lie." A "white lie" is when you tell someone they look good when you really don't care for what they are wearing.

I have a stepdaughter (actually I have several step children).  When she was about ten, and I was taking her home, I stopped for a red turn interval about three blocks from her mother's house.  She asked me why I stopped for it, since her step father didn't if no traffic was coming.  I think she thought he was smart, or slick, and I was the opposite, of course.  Well, what ensued was a nce talk on how if something was wrong, like a red light, it was always wrong and how society and government had rules, and if everybody made their own rules it would be difficult to do things.  I think she understood.

And I think your daughter would understand better if you paid the price rather than lied.  

Simply put, if you can't afford it, don't go.  There is no "entitlement" here.  And if you can, then pay it.

Fern


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 26, 2011)

I was at the airport this spring - yes, I was going to Florida. The flight before mine was about to leave to Orlando and was packed with a youth cheerleading teams. A passenger (Dad) was at the podeum as the ramp agent had turned him and his family (M, D, kid, kid & infant) - a family who had started the day in Pittsburg to connect to this PHL flight. They had 4 tickets as the infants fly FREE. Of course, the infant was almost 3 and the rule is UNDER 2 Flies Free. Dad tried for 20 minutes to say the kid was under 2, except he could not get the birthday right and the gate agents (all moms) had all looked at this kid closely. Mom (and kids) where 2 gates away; finally, he was made to understand he either brought a ticket for the 2+ year old or the kid didn't fly. $600+ was the walkup ticket (from Pittsburgh to MCO) and they made him buy the other ticket (you do want everyone on the same flight home, right?) for more money.

They were the LAST people on the full flight. The way mom acted, everyone's bet was ==> Dad's plan had backfired. Yes, they were part of one of the cheerleading teams. Everybody knew.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alot of great advice in this thread...and i appreciate it...

But is it ok if i add a little bit to the original post?

Now...Usually i purchase my tickets online ahead of time and use those little booth things at the park  to change them from print outs to actual tickets(those booths make things so easy, instead of standing online)

Now there's no question it's still lying....so morally...it's not really right...but my daughter...

Meh, i keep answering my own question....Why if i keep stating that its a lie, and morally questionable do i still wonder if it's ok?  Maybe thats the real question i should be asking myself


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 26, 2011)

*a different take?*

I think the moment that your daughter suddenly finds out that you are not Superman, Batman and the Lone Ranger all in one shouldn't be when she's 6.

Trust me when she's 14 you will know she no longer see's you in that light, and that's soon enough isn't it?

My $.002


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 26, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Meh, i keep answering my own question....Why if i keep stating that its a lie, and morally questionable do i still wonder if it's ok?



That's easy - we are hunter / gatherers and tricking an animal into jumping off a cliff or biting a hook or standing still for a shot to feed our family is second nature to us.

In society "tricking" the system to feed our family is also second nature - we all feel the pull to game the system from a few extra deductions on the old taxes to the "honest officer I was only going 30".

We all want to eat well and live well and pay as little to do both as possible - the trick is to do it without compromising our morals and/or ending up in the pokey.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 26, 2011)

*And another similar question (seniors?)*

I know it has happened to me. A server unbeknownst to you gives you the 'senior discount' and you are under the 'certain age'. Do you correct them and pay up? Do you smile and say 'Thank you'? I have done both, but always have felt like I was getting away with something undeserved if I take the discount. Doesn't matter now that I'm a card-carrying geezer, buy back when I was a prematurely gray 40something taking my 70something mom out, occasionally we'd both get the lower price without asking for it.

Just curious....

Jim Ricks


----------



## CarolF (Jun 26, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Alot of great advice in this thread...and i appreciate it...
> 
> But is it ok if i add a little bit to the original post?
> 
> ...



Children pick up tension.  Give yourself and your little girl a treat by being the most relaxed Dad you can be. There isn't a lot of fun if you are always looking over your shoulder, waiting to get caught.

Since you are asking the hard questions of yourself ... kids talk you know ... start planning what you will tell your daughter when she informs you that her friends Dad lies and cheats to save his money (and 'why don't we do that daddy?').


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I know it has happened to me. A server unbeknownst to you gives you the 'senior discount' and you are under the 'certain age'. Do you correct them and pay up? Do you smile and say 'Thank you'? I have done both, but always have felt like I was getting away with something undeserved if I take the discount. Doesn't matter now that I'm a card-carrying geezer, buy back when I was a prematurely gray 40something taking my 70something mom out, occasionally we'd both get the lower price without asking for it.
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> Jim Ricks



If I am a year or two short I just ask them if they will "comp" (competitive match) the senior discount with my favorite restaurant which allows senior discounts at age 55 (I'm 58). 

95% say sure - since they want to be my _*new*_ favorite restaurant

I suppose the grey helps as well.  

win win


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 26, 2011)

We were eating a Christmas buffet in HI. (expensive  ) The bill came - 2 adults and one child plus the drinks. When we asked the waitress about it, she said that children under 5 eat free, so she hadn't charged for our younger daughter. 
As my daughter looked at her in disbelief, we simply told the waitress that she didn't qualify and please add her to the bill. She was NINE. She is one of the shorter girls in her class, but didn't look anything close to five - the waitress obviously had no clue. My daughter jokes to this day - almost 3 years later - that she can eat free as a five year old, and knows how ridiculous that is. When the girls asked us why we made the bill much higher, we said that she eats more than a five year old would eat, and it wouldn't be right - someone would be losing money even as we gained it. So she learned that she could get away with something, but that it isn't the right thing to do. 
Hopefully, she'll apply that lesson as she faces decisions as a pre-teen and then teenager.  

Granted, she also knows that in other situations I make different choices, i.e. driving at certain speeds depending on where I am  She knows this could entail a ticket and/or us potentially being pulled over and then being late to wherever we go. I have also shown her how it uses more gas to drive faster, and how an accident would be more dangerous at higher speeds. Yet it is a choice I sometimes make as an adult with a certain amount of driving experience.  (I  have to listen to her tell me from the back seat that I am going 30, or 28, or 32! in a 25 where they've set up one of those electronic speed monitoring devices that flash when you exceed the limit...) I may eat my words once they get to be 15...

Anyway, my point is, it's one thing for you to choose to buy these tickets and beat the system, but how would you feel if -let's say -it's near her birthday, and she talks about how excited she is near the ticket person. That person then asks her how old she'll be. (that's a common question when a child mentions their birthday) What do you want her to say? Kids are very likely to "blow your story" inadvertantly. Do you want to have to coach her ahead of time and explain why? How do you feel about asking HER to lie? And then how do you explain when it's ok to lie and when it's not? (like when you ask her a question)

I think you already know your answer. If you are asking rather than just going ahead and doing it, then you really know how you feel about it. I think life becomes a lot more complicated as a parent because you have to look at everything you think and do from a different perspective.  But you are on the right track as far as I can tell. Personally, I don't drive as fast as I used to, and actually rarely vary more than 5 -10 miles off the speed limit - I tend to simply flow with the traffic, but sometimes my Audi would rather take the fast lane and fly . And when that happens, my kids know I am making a choice to disobey the law, and why. But ultimately, many of my bad/illegal/questionable choices have changed or morphed as it is not just about me anymore. Hopefully, I'll send two reasonably well mannered, intelligent and kind people into the world with good judgement/morals and an ability to make a difference in some way. I think that's what most of us would like...


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Usually i purchase my tickets online ahead of time and use those little booth things at the park  to change them from print outs to actual tickets...



So, what are you going to tell her to say if the friendly face at the turnstile asks, "How old are you, hon?"

-------------------------
But maybe you don't have that talk, maybe she never finds out you lied, and yeah, ticket prices already reflect a certain amount of cheating... Will you remember the trip for how much fun it was or how much you worried that someone might find out?

You're spending a ton of $$ on the trip as it is, so what difference will a measly child ticket make in the long run to buy a little peace of mind? You won't miss the $$ six months down the road.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Easy, you answered it*



Ridewithme38 said:


> Alot of great advice in this thread...and i appreciate it...
> 
> But is it ok if i add a little bit to the original post?
> 
> ...



Now that you answered your own question can we continue?
Bart


----------



## ronparise (Jun 26, 2011)

You must be new here on TUG. If you spent any time here you would know that the "morality police"  will come out when you ask a question like yours.... 

For me its not so much a question of morals...
I dont do it, or more to the point, I didnt do it; (my daughter just turned 41) for the same reason I dont put 5 guests in a timeshare  that sleeps 4 and I dont rent my rci exchanges (other posts here on tug that brought out the morality police)  I dont rob banks for a living either and I haven't punched anyone in the nose when I disagree with them

My reason for not violating the rules  has nothing to do with morality.  I just dont want to get caught. and I suspect your real question isnt Have you ever done this?, rather, I think your real question is, how do I get away with it?

By the way Ive been lying about my age for several years now. I dont like admitting that I am as old as I am...so I insist on paying full price rather than asking for the senior discount...what are the morals around that?


----------



## Kay H (Jun 26, 2011)

ronparise said:


> By the way Ive been lying about my age for several years now. I dont like admitting that I am as old as I am...so I insist on paying full price rather than asking for the senior discount...what are the morals around that?




I LOVE getting my senior citizen discounts.  I waited a long time to be entitled to them and I enjoy the privelege. The preseason beach tag price for seniors was great.  My dil thinks it is unfair.  Movies, museums, boat rides...it all adds up.


----------



## geoand (Jun 26, 2011)

ronparise said:


> You must be new here on TUG. If you spent any time here you would know that the "morality police"  will come out when you ask a question like yours....
> 
> For me its not so much a question of morals...
> I dont do it, or more to the point, I didnt do it; (my daughter just turned 41) for the same reason I dont put 5 guests in a timeshare  that sleeps 4 and I dont rent my rci exchanges (other posts here on tug that brought out the morality police)  I dont rob banks for a living either and I haven't punched anyone in the nose when I disagree with them
> ...



Gotta laugh at this one.  You say "Tomatah", I say "Tomato."


----------



## am1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whats the deal with the senior discount?  They/you have more money than anyone.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 26, 2011)

am1 said:


> Whats the deal with the senior discount?  They/you have more money than anyone.



I should but I dont...Thats why Im buying timeshares rather than a real condo on the beach


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 26, 2011)

am1 said:


> Whats the deal with the senior discount?  They/you have more money than anyone.



Naaa, I got a wife. :hysterical:


----------



## Kay H (Jun 26, 2011)

am1 said:


> Whats the deal with the senior discount?  They/you have more money than anyone.




Where did you get this misinformation?


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 26, 2011)

The one time that I openly lied was when we went to an air show that, frankly, I had no interest in seeing.  I went because my husband wanted to go.  Kids 9 and under got in free; otherwise they had to pay the full adult price of $12. Seriously. $12 to go see a bunch of stupid old planes.  Anyway, when I saw the prices, I told my oldest, who was 10, to tell the lady that she was 9 if she was asked.  And I didn't even feel bad.  

FYI, my SIL just lied to the folks at Disney.  Her daughter turned 3 just last month and that's apparently the cut-off for getting in free to the parks.  We're talking several hundred dollars in savings, so they lied.  But never fret; Disney got plenty of their money!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> The one time that I openly lied was when we went to an air show... I told my oldest, who was 10, to tell the lady that she was 9... FYI, my SIL just lied to the folks at Disney.  Her daughter turned 3 just last month...



_I'm shocked and dismayed..._
We're headed for a disaster of Biblical proportions.
Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies!
Rivers and seas boiling!
Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes...
The dead rising from the grave!
Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... 
-- _Borrowed from "Ghostbusters" (1984)_


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 26, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> -snip-
> FYI, my SIL just lied to the folks at Disney.  Her daughter turned 3 just last month and that's apparently the cut-off for getting in free to the parks.  We're talking several hundred dollars in savings, so they lied. -snip-



From Wikipaedia VI (2027 A.D.):

When the dust had settled on the great Disney collapse of 2011-12 it was discovered that the straw that broke the camels back and started the decline was LisaRex's SIL ....

:hysterical:  Aw, who are we kidding, Mickey makes that much in tips in an hour. :hysterical:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 26, 2011)

I really don't like air shows either. 

My dad was an airframe and power plant mechanic and LOVED planes. My husband, for one of our first dates, brought out his collection of plane slides that he had taken over MANY years. Over one thousand slides. And I looked at everyone. Never did I say, "Oh my God, will this never end???" I think that not sharing those true feelings with him was lying, too.

elaine


----------



## Carl D (Jun 27, 2011)

Ahhh... Got it. If we choose to go to an event that we are not fond of, it's okay to steal the admission price.


----------



## bdmauk (Jun 27, 2011)

*you decide*

ride,
not sure why all the discussion is centered around your daughter knowing you "lied".  Will she even know?  If you're buying tickets online, why even bring it up to her? buy the tickets, print 'em out, go to the park.  she'll never know whether you bought her a discounted/free ticket or not.

as far as what are you teaching your daughter?  probably nothing.  As humans, we started lying when we started talking.  ever ask a 2 yr old, "did you do xx?"  "no" is always the response, even when "yes" is the honest answer.

bottom line, are you comfortable with it?  me, i'm guilty of it as well.  plenty of way to rationalize it, too (big money corporation will never miss it; why did they pick that arbitrary age #; we'll spend other money there; she doesn't eat as much; etc, etc.).  Okthere, I admitted it, someone get out the ruler and slap my hand.

on the other hand, have I ever been overcharged and let it go? Yes, sometimes you don't notice till later, sometimes it's simply not worth it.  Now, hand me the ruler.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it should be more about height with kids, and less about age. My kids are tall, and I would have gladly paid for them to be able to do the rides. While some kids are short, and they should not have to pay until they are tall enough. 
Darlene


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 27, 2011)

Darlene said:


> I think it should be more about height with kids, and less about age. My kids are tall, and I would have gladly paid for them to be able to do the rides. While some kids are short, and they should not have to pay until they are tall enough.
> Darlene



That makes sense!  Some parks do this.  For example, at Six Flags, kids 2 & under are free, then there is a kid's price up to 48".  After that, everybody pays full price, no matter what their age.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 27, 2011)

Darlene said:


> I think it should be more about height with kids, and less about age. My kids are tall, and I would have gladly paid for them to be able to do the rides. While some kids are short, and they should not have to pay until they are tall enough.
> Darlene


That makes a whole lot of sense (and is probably why it is not used commonly!  ).

Kurt


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

I could never have gotten away with it.  My kids would have been sure to tell the ticket taker that they were old enough to have a ticket.  

The only time I did anything like this was years ago before airline travel got so crazy.  We were flying to Orlando and it turned out DH was going to have to take a later flight.  Also, my son wanted to invite a friend.  So... instead if paying the change fees and the new more expensive price for two tickets, the friend used my DH's cheap ticket and DH bought a ticket on another airline.  I talk to the friend's parents and the kids and they were all for it.  They thought it was hilarious that the friend was now part of our family.   

On a side note, the friend is Indian and I was just waiting for someone to question why one of my children was not like the others.  He did get pulled out for secondary screening.  Racial profiling is alive and well.

Deb


----------



## kalua (Jun 27, 2011)

*stretching the truth*

if your daughter is 5 then she 5' until she turns 6, and if you have a moral issue with that then you simply tell a ticket taker that she's 5 but turns 6 in nov. let them be the judge.


----------



## Kel (Jun 27, 2011)

*Be honest and pay the price*

Be honest and pay the price.

A different scenario…   One time, on a full flight, I sat next to a large lady with the biggest “under 2 years old kid” I’ve ever seen sitting on her lap.  I thought the lady was crazy for passing this kid off as under two.  I could carry on a conversation with the kid.  Even if the kid was under 2 (which is doubtful) I wasn’t able use my tray table and I was half way in my husband’s seat on the 2 ½ hour flight.  I felt like I should have been compensated for half of my ticket since I was only able to use half of my seat for the entire flight.  We paid full price and only used a seat and a half.  Her kid flew for free in half of my seat.  Fortunately, it was a fairly short flight and the lady with the”big 2 year old” was nice.  She couldn’t use her tray table either for her glass of wine.  And, she looked like she really needed the wine.   But, if the flight had been longer, I would have made a stink.

IMHO, everyone (including infants) should have their own seats on airplanes for safety reasons.  Buckle up.


----------



## am1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kel said:


> Be honest and pay the price.
> 
> A different scenario…   One time, on a full flight, I sat next to a large lady with the biggest “under 2 years old kid” I’ve ever seen sitting on her lap.  I thought the lady was crazy for passing this kid off as under two.  I could carry on a conversation with the kid.  Even if the kid was under 2 (which is doubtful) I wasn’t able use my tray table and I was half way in my husband’s seat on the 2 ½ hour flight.  I felt like I should have been compensated for half of my ticket since I was only able to use half of my seat for the entire flight.  We paid full price and only used a seat and a half.  Her kid flew for free in half of my seat.  Fortunately, it was a fairly short flight and the lady with the”big 2 year old” was nice.  She couldn’t use her tray table either for her glass of wine.  And, she looked like she really needed the wine.   But, if the flight had been longer, I would have made a stink.
> 
> IMHO, everyone (including infants) should have their own seats on airplanes for safety reasons.  Buckle up.



You should have said something.  If not for yourself for future passengers in the same situation.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 27, 2011)

Ride,
What is it with you and rule breaking?   

Think of it this way.....what if one day your kids google you and read all these lovely rule breaking threads and posts you're so fond of starting.  What will they think of you then?   Will you like what they see?  

I'm surprised to see how much of my history is online for the world to see.  Sure makes me think twice before posting some things.  I think you should too.  

And if your kids are anything like my niece when her Dad wanted her to pass for a younger age, she outed her dad in an innocent heartbeat and made sure that the ticket agent knew exactly how old she was and when her birthday is.  

Is it worth it?  Ruining your reputation with your kids?  Only you can decide that.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 27, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Ride,
> What is it with you and rule breaking?
> 
> Think of it this way.....what if one day your kids google you and read all these lovely rule breaking threads and posts you're so fond of starting.  What will they think of you then?   Will you like what they see?
> ...



What do you mean about Rule breaking?

haha, if my kid googles me the last thing i'm worried about her seeing is these posts....i've got a few videos with ex's...well lets just leave that there....Lets be honest...you can find anyones dirt online


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 28, 2011)

Carl D said:


> Ahhh... Got it. If we choose to go to an event that we are not fond of, it's okay to steal the admission price.



I'm so far gone, I also sneak candy bars into movies.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> What do you mean about Rule breaking?



You know what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 28, 2011)

My daughter still talks about the time Grandma told her to be younger than she really was to get in to a demolition derby in Wyoming.  They don't forget.


----------



## Redrosesix (Jun 28, 2011)

Darlene said:


> I think it should be more about height with kids, and less about age. My kids are tall, and I would have gladly paid for them to be able to do the rides. While some kids are short, and they should not have to pay until they are tall enough.
> Darlene





puppymommo said:


> That makes sense!  Some parks do this.  For example, at Six Flags, kids 2 & under are free, then there is a kid's price up to 48".  After that, everybody pays full price, no matter what their age.



yep - these are the only kind of parks we go to.  But at Disney and Universal there is more than enough to do no matter what size you are.  My daughter is now 11, but she's the gymnast-type (easily smaller than many 8 year olds) so we could definitely get away with paying the non-adult price at most parks if they didn't ask for proof.

But we don't...

It's hard enough being small without having to lie about your age too. She has earned those years and is proud of them, and I would never take that away from her.  

However, if she wants to order the kids' size meal in a restaurant where the menu explicitly states that those meals are for children under a specific age only, I tell her to go ahead.  And I am more than prepared to discuss ethics in business with the the server if they question me at all (my kid knows how much she feels like eating and I refuse to pay for an adult size meal when even she knows she can't finish it - to buy an 8 oz steak rather than a 2 oz is simply ridiculous)


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 28, 2011)

Redrosesix said:


> However, if she wants to order the kids' size meal in a restaurant where the menu explicitly states that those meals are for children under a specific age only, I tell her to go ahead.  And I am more than prepared to discuss ethics in business with the the server if they question me at all (my kid knows how much she feels like eating and I refuse to pay for an adult size meal when even she knows she can't finish it - to buy an 8 oz steak rather than a 2 oz is simply ridiculous)



My girls are petite, around 5'2".  They generally eat one slice of pizza, if that gives you an idea of their appetite.  Kids' meal still offer the perfect amount of food for them even though they are 19 and 17 now.

In any event, we were at a local pizza chain restaurant and they offer a kids' meal with 2 chicken strips and a salad.  They had been ordering the same thing for years with no issues.  However, this time we were at a different location. And when they ordered their meal, the waitress asked them how old they were.  She then told them that they couldn't order off the kids' menu because they were over 12.  Fair enough. I told her to go ahead and charge us the full price but to serve them the kids' meal anyway because otherwise we'd end up throwing perfectly food away.  

And she refused. 

So I ordered ONE adult chicken strips meal but asked her to bring two plates, which ended up being $2 cheaper than ordering two kids' meals.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2011)

Heck, I'm a senior citizen and if I want to order a Happy Meal or off the kid's menu, it's my business. I have never been carded, but my white hair is sort of a giveaway that I am not a child.

Jim


----------



## davidvel (Jun 29, 2011)

Carl D said:


> Ahhh... Got it. If we choose to go to an event that we are not fond of, it's okay to steal the admission price.



Or like choosing to go to a BBS, but not contributing as a member of a BBS.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 2, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> so they could get into a theme park for free?
> 
> I never have, but my daughters only 5, so i never had to...the few places i like are free for kids 5 and under or not free at all.....and since she turns 6 in November...I was wondering how tug feels about this?
> 
> I'm on the fence....like, it seems like a white lie to me...it's definitely a lie...But as long as i'm not saying a 10yr old is 5 it doesn't seem like a major thing...


Only you can prevent forest fires.


----------



## Patri (Jul 3, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Heck, I'm a senior citizen and if I want to order a Happy Meal or off the kid's menu, it's my business. I have never been carded, but my white hair is sort of a giveaway that I am not a child.
> 
> Jim



Happy Meals are not limited to children.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 3, 2011)

davidvel said:


> Or like choosing to go to a BBS, but not contributing as a member of a BBS.


Really? Financially or informationally?

I admit I havent been around a lot lately, but over the years I have shared what I know and any expertise I may have. 
If you are talking financially, last I knew I was playing squarely by the rules. Perhaps the rules changed and we now need to pay to participate in the forums?


----------



## djs (Jul 5, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Only you can prevent forest fires.



I believe they're called wildfires now.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yet Clare's sharp questions must I shun
Must separate Constance from the nun
*Oh! what a tangled web we weave
When first we practice to deceive!*
A Palmer too! No wonder why
I felt rebuked beneath his eye

-- Sir Walter Scott (1771-1832)


----------

